# 4020 loader hydralics



## Hammtoe1 (Jan 1, 2018)

Hello, I just bought a 1971 4020 diesel JD tractor and am putting a loader on it. I'd like to get into the main hydraulic line running from the "rockcrusher"? Under the seat up in the rh side of the tractor by the gearshift. Is this the best way, and how is the best way to do it. Is it Best to try cutting it, or t-ing into the back of it and bending it forward, or does someone make a line with a t already built into it? Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Hammtoe1, welcome to the tractor forum.

The best way to tap into your tractor's hydraulics is to install a "power beyond" block on your 4020. This will provide pressured fluid to your loader control valve, and return pressured fluid to your hydraulic system for your lift and any other hydraulic components. Your loader control valve must be rated for 'power beyond' to be capable of returning pressured fluid to the system. See attached photo (used PB block $125). Ebay item number: 401445816030


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

There are more than one way to accomplish what you are asking.

One option is to take pressure from the elbow fitting that is on the right side just in front of the brake pedals. Install a tee in place of the elbow.

Your return oil goes back to a ported filter cover on the left side, which may require drilling and tapping to install the return line.

You also want a closed center loader control valve to avoid pressure drop in the hydraulic system, or the results will be undesirable. Your JD dealer will have the valve needed, and can tap the filter cover.


----------



## Hammtoe1 (Jan 1, 2018)

sixbales said:


> Howdy Hammtoe1, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> The best way to tap into your tractor's hydraulics is to install a "power beyond" block on your 4020. This will provide pressured fluid to your loader control valve, and return pressured fluid to your hydraulic system for your lift and any other hydraulic components. Your loader control valve must be rated for 'power beyond' to be capable of returning pressured fluid to the system. See attached photo (used PB block $125). Ebay item number: 401445816030
> View attachment 36703


Where will this power beyond block be located on the tractor?


----------



## Hammtoe1 (Jan 1, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> There are more than one way to accomplish what you are asking.
> 
> One option is to take pressure from the elbow fitting that is on the right side just in front of the brake pedals. Install a tee in place of the elbow.
> 
> ...


Do you have any pictures which would show the elbow fitting hooked up on the power side? Thanks


----------



## Hammtoe1 (Jan 1, 2018)

Hammtoe1 said:


> Where will this power beyond block be located on the tractor?


I bought a used power beyond block. Am looking at square o-ring gaskets used on both sides of block. There is a yellow mark on the inside of both of them, but can flip them 1/4 turn and use them also. Any right or wrong way to flip these to get the best seal? Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

If the square o-ring is perfectly symmetrical then it shouldn't matter.


----------



## Hammtoe1 (Jan 1, 2018)

sixbales said:


> If the square o-ring is perfectly symmetrical then it shouldn't matter.


I think they are. Thanks a lot!


----------

